# Kooks -Magnaflow video



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I finally put up my video of my Exhaust. K&N cai, Kooks headers, Magnaflow catback with X pipe. This is before my Predator tune. I will have to take one now that I have my Pred. How funny, I just listened to that video. The car sounds manly but damn do I sound gay. LOL I will have to keep my mouth shut on the next one!

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.showvids&friendID=69851267&n=2


----------



## 06SoonerGTO (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey I wanna hear this but I'm not on MySpace (facebook person myself)...so I cant view it. Could you put it somewhere else??? Thanks


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

nice sound im probably going to go with the same setup when i get some $ 

dude


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

06SoonerGTO said:


> Hey I wanna hear this but I'm not on MySpace ...so I cant view it. Could you put it somewhere else??? Thanks


Ditto!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

ditto 2x


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

eh myspace. dont got an account sorry cant look.


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good sound*

I'll try to load mine shortly.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I will upload the video on youtube tomorrow. Sorry for those who want to see it but haven't had the chance. I will take a new vid now that I have put in the predator tune. See what the difference is.


----------



## GTO_Mitch (Oct 4, 2006)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> I finally put up my video of my Exhaust. K&N cai, Kooks headers, Magnaflow catback with X pipe. This is before my Predator tune. I will have to take one now that I have my Pred. How funny, I just listened to that video. The car sounds manly but damn do I sound gay. LOL I will have to keep my mouth shut on the next one!
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.showvids&friendID=69851267&n=2



Your right!! The car sounds good but you really sound gay!!
BTW...stay off MySpace...your a dirty old man...


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

GTO_Mitch said:


> Your right!! The car sounds good but you really sound gay!!
> BTW...stay off MySpace...your a dirty old man...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

06SoonerGTO said:


> Hey I wanna hear this but I'm not on MySpace (facebook person myself)...so I cant view it. Could you put it somewhere else??? Thanks


 Ditto, same setup I want!


----------



## bdtims (Sep 29, 2006)

TheDude said:


> nice sound im probably going to go with the same setup when i get some $


:agree


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

beware of the hybrid beside you...they can cause smug, hehehe (southpark reference for those that have seen it)


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

notice any seat of the pants power gain?
:seeya:


----------

